# Any on skiing Sugarbush this week?



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't see a lot about the Bush lately. Well I'll be there Mon-Wed.


----------



## KingM (Jan 6, 2010)

Conditions are pretty good up here. I'll be there Friday.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish.. my company has an office in Burlington, i need to find a reason to go there soon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2010)

I was there last Thurs-Saturday and will be up again this weekend.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 6, 2010)

Considering it for this Friday


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 6, 2010)

Back again this Saturday and Sunday.  Will be at Lincoln Peak in the AM both days, maybe Mt Ellen in the PM on Sat


----------



## Euler (Jan 6, 2010)

I was there Tuesday and had a great day!


----------

